# Drug-like compound stops thyroid overstimulation in early NIH studies



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Drug-like compound stops thyroid overstimulation in early NIH studies

http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-12-drug-like-compound-thyroid-overstimulation-early.html

A possible break-through!! Very exciting!


----------



## rtkate (Nov 24, 2010)

Very very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, that was great! I am going to hang on a bit longer!! haha hoping my meds help until that is passed. As all meds do, itll take a bizillion years though!


----------



## poohbear61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, how long til they get FDA clearance? I clicked to another link in this article, which supports the first article's theory that the new compound will also help with the eye disease: apparently the TSH receptors, when activated, emit cytokines which are ultimately responsible for the fibrous swelling of eye orbits. If this compound blocks TSH receptors, theoretically the cytokines will not be released and no eye involvement.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

poohbear61 said:


> Wow, how long til they get FDA clearance? I clicked to another link in this article, which supports the first article's theory that the new compound will also help with the eye disease: apparently the TSH receptors, when activated, emit cytokines which are ultimately responsible for the fibrous swelling of eye orbits. If this compound blocks TSH receptors, theoretically the cytokines will not be released and no eye involvement.


I find this to be a very exciting break-through and it can't come into fruition none too soon.

Whooooooooooooooohoo!


----------

